# Gps, gsm, gprs tracker



## Jairo (Mar 30, 2011)

Estimados,

No se si alguno ha probado uno de esos GPS, GSM, GPRS tracker que dicen que te envian las coordenadas via GSM a un celular, estos incluyen GPS para saber la ubicacion exacta.

El problema radica en que me compre uno y quiero instalarlo en mi auto, pero antes de instalarlo lo quise probar asi afuera, estos tienen antena GPS , GSM, le puse las dos y le inserte una sim card, entonce como tiene batería se encendio enseguida y hasta donde entendi busca señales de GPS y GMS, segun un led se establecieron las señales y estaría listo para su funcionamiento, pero cuando le llamo y me debe reenviar las coordenadas via SMS, este ni siquiera me contesta y me manda directamente zl buzon de voz como cuando tu telefono esta pagado o fuera de cobertura,

se supone que hay que mandarle un Mensaje para inicializarlo y el gps debe responder pero este nunca me contesta los mensajes ni las llamadas.

Prove con varias sim de distintas operadoras y tampoco, segun el manual y averigue la banda de operacion de las operadoras en mi país y coinciden, asi que ya no se que mas puede ser.

por favor si alguien me puede ayudar

Saludos


----------



## Domux (Sep 1, 2011)

Hola, no sé si ya lo resolviste, pero debes asegurarte que la tarjeta SIM no tiene activado el PIN de seguridad, eso lo compruebas insertandola en un teléfono móvil (celular) y si no pide PIN al encenderlo, entonces el problema será otro. Si te pide el PIN, debes ir a las opciones de seguridad del teléfono y desactivarlo.
Saludos


----------



## Jairo (Sep 1, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta, no he podido resolver aun y ese inconveniente que mencionas no es porque no tiene bloqueado cuando le pongo en un telefono

saludos


----------



## joelexel (Sep 1, 2011)

seguramente deberás tener crédito en la linea


----------



## IVAN30393 (Sep 7, 2011)

hola debe ser que la sim no tiene plan de datos o mejor dicho no tiene ningun plan para conectarse a internet


----------



## enzodj (Oct 18, 2012)

Ya lo debes haber resuelto talvez,pero si alguno le pasa,deberias chequear que esten señales de gsm ok(ver manual),verificar que no este habilitado el pin de la sim,verificar que este en modo SMS,y por ultimo talvez sea una tontera,pero seguro a alguien le pasa,verificar que tu celular(cuando llamas) no tenga el ID oculto porque obviamente cuando llames y te quiera devolver las coordenadas a donde las enviara?jeje,bueno espero haber ayudado.Saludos


----------



## jorowifla (Jul 1, 2021)

*T*engo el mismo problema, tengo cargada la tarjeta sim , la tengo sin PIN, y no tengo el numero oculto, he probado con varias SIM y cada vez que llamo me manda al buz*ó*n de voz y no contesta los mensajes , cuando saco la SIM del gap salen los mensajes de texto enviados.


----------

